# Possible de changer l'adresse mail de l'ID?



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Ayant une nouvelle adresse .com, je voulais savoir si je pouvais remplacer mon ID Apple par cette adresse?
Merci


----------



## marctiger (14 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement ce que tu cherches, mais voici dans les actus MacGé :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/219712/creez-un-compte-icloud-avec-votre-compte-itunes-store


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Octobre 2011)

Merci mais en fait je crois que cela n'est pas possible : l'ID initial ne peut être modifié ni supprimé d'ailleurs.


----------



## arbaot (16 Octobre 2011)

ici 
*Gérer votre compte* puis se connecter


----------



## breizh85 (14 Novembre 2011)

Merci, je cherchais aussi.
Dommage cependant qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser son adresse mobile me comme adresse principale.


----------

